# How do I play this?



## handel_afficionado (Jul 14, 2022)

In the third measure of this screenshot there's 2 E notes on the right hand. One half note with the stem upwards (second voice) supposedly to hold the note for 2 beats and one E 8th note to play as stacatto. How do I play this? And does this have a technical name?

This is a piano piece by Schumann from the album for the young. The piece is Volksliedchen.


----------



## handel_afficionado (Jul 14, 2022)

Same thin happens again in another piece from the same book but in the left hand.


----------



## cuttime (Jul 14, 2022)

I would hold the D with the thumb for one beat while still playing the staccato notes. I guess I'd call it 3 voice writing?


----------



## Rob (Jul 14, 2022)

One can only create the illusion of an E staccato, it's impossible to do it properly... maybe a crisp attack of the E can help imagine a staccato.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jul 14, 2022)

What Rob said. Technically you can’t play it as a true staccato while also holding it for the full half note, but you can play with the _intention_ of both lines briefly meeting in unison. That intention, when properly informed and executed, can actually still give the impression of two lines to the listener. It’s the difference between showing what the pianist plays and showing what the musical lines actually are.


----------



## handel_afficionado (Jul 14, 2022)

Rob said:


> One can only create the illusion of an E staccato, it's impossible to do it properly... maybe a crisp attack of the E can help imagine a staccato.


Thanks for the explanation Rob!


----------



## handel_afficionado (Jul 14, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> What Rob said. Technically you can’t play it as a true staccato while also holding it for the full half note, but you can play with the _intention_ of both lines briefly meeting in unison. That intention, when properly informed and executed, can actually still give the impression of two lines to the listener. It’s the difference between showing what the pianist plays and showing what the musical lines actually are.


I will try to play it with that intention in mind! Thanks for taking the time to help!


----------

